# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Muốn chế máy hàn lưỡi cưa vòng

## ktshung

Em muốn chế 1 máy hàn lưỡi cưa vòng bản rộng khoảng 17mm. Cơ cấu kẹp điện cực dí vào thì em hiểu rồi, nhưng cái biến áp thì có dùng cái máy hàn quấn đấu vào được không các bác? em tìm tài liệu có thấy ái này của mấy anh Tây. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm góp ý em, em cám ơn
BandsawBladeWelder2.pdf

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nguyên lý của nó là hàn chập, cần dòng cực cao, áp thấp. Ý anh nói chắc là lấy đầu máy hàn que để làm  ấy phải ko ạ. E nghĩ không được, tại vì máy hàn que áp ra khá cao (khoảng 50V). Điện áp này cao quá, khi chập lưỡi cưa lại sẽ tóe lửa cháy lưỡi chứ ko dính. Nếu muốn ngon thì kiếm mấy cái máy hàn que dạng biến áp, tháo bớt vòng thứ cấp để giảm điện áp xuống là được ạ.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

mình thấy tài liệu nó bảo ra tầm 6v là ok đúng không bác?

----------


## CKD

Bác kiếm con hàn điểm cuộn dây cũ ấy.
Dòng vài trăm A, mấy V thôi. Tức sơ cấp chỉ vài vòng dây thiệt lớn.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Bác kiếm con hàn điểm cuộn dây cũ ấy.
> Dòng vài trăm A, mấy V thôi. Tức sơ cấp chỉ vài vòng dây thiệt lớn.


khoảng mấy trăm A là ngon cho bản cưa 19mm hà bác?

----------


## Fusionvie

Theo tài liệu nó nói là điện áp qua blade chỉ có 1V, không biết dòng thế nào

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

> khoảng mấy trăm A là ngon cho bản cưa 19mm hà bác?


Không rỏ cụ ạ. Cụ hỏi google flash-butt welding để hiểu rỏ hơn.
Em chỉ biết, dòng nó tính theo diện tích bề mặt

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

Nguyên lý của nó là điểm tiếp xúc có điện trở (dù là rất nhỏ) lớn hơn điện trở của lưỡi. Nên nó sẽ sinh nhiệt ở đó.
Nhiệt lượng sinh ra là Q = I2Rt

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Theo tài liệu nó nói là điện áp qua blade chỉ có 1V, không biết dòng thế nào


em tính thử bằng 4 cục biến áp lò vi sóng quấn lại cuộn thứ cấp mắc song song, chắc là ổn cụ nhỉ

----------


## Tuấn

Bác có thể dùng hàn tig hàn cũng được ạ. Không nhanh nhưng mà mua cái máy là xong
Kẹp chặt 2 phần lưỡi cưa lên miếng đồng đỏ. Dùng dây bù inox 316L bù vào, rùi mài phẳng đi là xong ạ

----------

ktshung

----------


## tinnghianguyen

E có cái máy hàn lưỡi cưa theo máy luôn. Mà hàn chẳng dính. Hàn wá bốc khói cái biến áp luôn, e tháo ra quấn lại cuộn sơ cấp thôi. Nhưng hàn cũng chẳng được. Mua thêm cái máy khác công suất cao hơn. Vẫn chẳng hàn được, đàn hàn bằng gió đá. Ko biết là e cùi bắp hay máy nó có thêm gì nữa.

----------

ktshung

----------


## motogia

Có thêm một giải pháp nữa không biết bác ưng ý không, thấy mấy khoai tây làm kiểu hàn khò ạ.
link vật tư nó cũng để ở phần mô tả clip. còn cái đầu khò và bình ga, chắc dễ kiếm ạ. hàn chập thì tốt nhưng nhiều lúc lưỡi cưa nó bị toác, việc bù vật tư chỗ đó e hàn chập hơi bất tiện.

----------

ktshung

----------


## PVD

Muốn hàn lưỡi cưa vòng ngoài dòng 6v, ampere tuỳ theo độ dầy + bản rộng, còn cần lực ép + trui (#550-600 độ trong khoảng 25-35 giây.) sau khi hàn.
Khi trui sẽ phải tác động lực kéo dãn vết hàn.
Càng mỏng càng khó.
19mm dầy chỉ 0.65 - 0.9mm

----------


## PVD

> E có cái máy hàn lưỡi cưa theo máy luôn. Mà hàn chẳng dính. Hàn wá bốc khói cái biến áp luôn, e tháo ra quấn lại cuộn sơ cấp thôi. Nhưng hàn cũng chẳng được. Mua thêm cái máy khác công suất cao hơn. Vẫn chẳng hàn được, đàn hàn bằng gió đá. Ko biết là e cùi bắp hay máy nó có thêm gì nữa.


Máy hàn theo máy cưa (loại máy cưa đứng ?) hàn bản rộng từ 06mm đến 13mm loại thép carbon HSS thôi, nếu hàn bi-metal thì không nổi vì dòng yếu.
Hàn + Lực đẩy sao để vết hàn nở thành 3 múi là ok.

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Chính xác là thế, cái máy hàn trên máy cưa 2kva của e chỉ han được lưỡi cưa gỗ ban nhỏ thôi. Hàn tới bi metal la bo tay. Phải đổi wa dùng máy hàn của máy cưa lớn, gần 4.5kva thì han lưỡi bi metal 19mm mới được, con loại lưỡi gỗ hss thì vô tư. ban 30mm vẫn ok.

----------

